# 돼지 엄마



## slowlikemolasses

What does 돼지 엄마 mean?


----------



## Kross

It literally means a pig's mom.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

What does it figuratively mean?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> What does it figuratively mean?


 I have searched the term online to lessen mistakes and found an interesting and new use of it. In Korea, parents are deeply concerned with their kid’s education. The ambition of some mothers in rich towns of Seoul is extraordinary. So after organizing a small size of group, they share education information, for example, about private schools, ‘학원’ only within the group. They believe if their kids attend a good 학원, they make excellent academic results and then are more likely to make it to prestigious high schools or colleges later. Anyway 돼지 엄마 here can indicate the leader mother of the group because they have some mothers from the group like a real pig mother does. By the way, I have never heard of this use before. It is kind of new, even newer for someone without kids.


----------

